# Bendix Red Band Resurrection



## bikemonkey (Jan 20, 2020)

From a '63 Speedster I picked up awhile back. As found, it would barely shift, and I could tell it was very unhappy inside...

Fossilized grease resulted in me having to pull and pry it apart bit by bit. It was so depressingly difficult it took me three days of going back and forth to it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2020)

Good job cleaning that wheel! The most tedious/important job in getting these things riding again, wheels.....


----------



## T1Callahan (Jan 20, 2020)

Great job, they look almost new.  I recently pulled mine apart as well and was the same thing with the fossilized grease. It was extremely intimidating. I didn't have the diagram you have there, and just took photos at every step of the disassembly process so I could put it back together again.   What are you using there to clean the bit of rust off the rims, That is coming out much better than mine did, and is there any risk of scratching or dulling the chrome?


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 20, 2020)

That looks nice! What chemical did you use to clean the rim? (other than the brush)


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 20, 2020)

Schwinn Service Manual Volume 1 & 2 | Bicycle Restoration Tips
					

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-2.81579/




					thecabe.com
				




service instructions for this hub and much more


----------



## T1Callahan (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for sharing that. I didn't even think to look for these here.  Come to think of it, I didn't even know this place existed the when i got the bike and immediately tore into it. Those will be invaluable to have and have booked marked them as they will come in handy soon i'm sure.


----------



## FSH (Jan 20, 2020)

Sprockets said:


> That looks nice! What chemical did you use to clean the rim? (other than the brush)



Coca-Cola maybe


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 21, 2020)

You can use the Schwinn manual as indicated by @rustjunkie but I used the Sutherland's manual from Sheldon Brown's site.

I try to only use brass hand brushes and citric acid on chrome - a method learned here on the CABE. The acid literally dissolves the rust before your eyes and takes only light pressure from the brush to remove most of it. 0000 steel wool and oil, et al.,  also works but can easily dull the chrome. Just because it looks better does not mean you did the right thing.

The acid I am using is almost a year old, that is why it is brown. You can split off the top layer after sediments settle out and reuse it over and over. You can buy the powdered acid at Walmart if the canning section, I buy hand brushes at Ace hardware. Half a bottle of acid in a small tub is plenty strong. It will irritate you skin if you don't wash it off after a few minutes - of course, wear eye protection.


----------



## T1Callahan (Jan 21, 2020)

bikemonkey said:


> You can use the Schwinn manual as indicated by @rustjunkie but I used the Sutherland's manual from Sheldon Brown's site.
> 
> I try to only use brass hand brushes and citric acid on chrome - a method learned here on the CABE. The acid literally dissolves the rust before your eyes and takes only light pressure from the brush to remove most of it. 0000 steel wool and oil, et al.,  also works but can easily dull the chrome. Just because it looks better does not mean you did the right thing.
> 
> ...



Great info and details.  I know what I’ll be doing this weekend.  I’m assuming this isn’t good for any paint?


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 21, 2020)

T1Callahan said:


> Great info and details.  I know what I’ll be doing this weekend.  I’m assuming this isn’t good for any paint?



If it gets splashed on paint just wipe it off right away...no worries.

To remove rust under the paint, etc.. see CABE threads on wood bleach/OA acid baths..another bike shop magic trick learned on here.


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Schwinndiana (Jan 31, 2021)

I have a red band that works surprisingly well and as I'm still fairly new to all of this I don't want to try my luck taking it apart just yet. My question is about the citric acid/brass brushes - how well does this combo work if just applied to the surface vs. being submerged? I'd like to try it out but don't know how well it will work just being brushed on. I've already tried foil, 0000 wool, etc. and it's not working too well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PhxBuckeye (May 19, 2021)

I hate to hijack a thread, but I don't want to start a new one either.  I have a couple of single Bendix red bands.  The paint is coming off on one of them.  I'm about to overhaul them and lace 'em up.  does anyone know what kind of paint to use on the band?

Thanks in advance.


----------

